# Greetings from Algarve



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

I posted the following elsewhere, maybe in the wrong place.

We were on the Sat 20th sailing from Portsmouth to Santandar and it was the worst sailing we have had in 47 years of travelling to mainland Europe. It started to roll once we had cleared the Isle of Wight and it only stopped for an hour or so as we passed close to France near Brest. It gave us a chance to have a cup of tea, get undressed and back into bed where we stayed until mid day on Sunday. 

We always tune the cabin TV to the ships route so we had a good idea what was coming up. What amazed us was the ship docked on time at 14.15hrs. 

The warning about the heavy snow was for the previous weekend, Brittany ferry's were a bit slow in removing the warning.

We had a good run to our first nights hotel at Valladolid a very pleasant drive in warm sunshine with no snow in sight. Our next night stop was in Seville a trip of about 360 miles which was not pleasant as we were both feeling the effects of the horrendous crossing.

We are now safely installed in our cottage at Lagos, we have to be home for Easter as the refurbishment on our new retirement apartment starts after Easter.

We managed to get 45.3 MPG with our Honda CRV 4x4 Auto, a bit down on the 60+ we were getting with our Citroen C3 Picasso. 

The weather looks set fair for the next week or so. Once we have got sorted we will meet up with Ray & Pru.

Will check out the local camper stop when we do our shopping in Lagos tomorrow.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

Don

Sorry about your rough crossing. I hate rolling at sea - would prefer to be pitching but I suppose from Brest to Santander/Bilbao if it is rough it is inevitable that it will be rolling. A lot of yachtsmen going from UK to Med go first to S. Ireland and then La Corunna as this takes them off the shelf which causes the Atlantic swells to build up into `nasty waves.

Anyway I am glad you made it to the cottage and that there is good weather to lok forward to.

Enjoy yourselves.

Geoff Nicholson [Ignore Avatar - it has been hacked and I am waiting for VS to fix it]


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I am reporting it every time I see a name which isn't the right one Geoff.


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

hi don

pity about the rough crossing but am pleased you are now settled down hear in the worm

met up with ray and pru last friday and we had a nice meal out

maybe we should arrange a mhf get together as im thinking there are quite a few members in the algarve


barry


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Barry?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well done Don. At least you made it without incident. 
We find we can do Madrid to Algarve 750 km. very easily using the Portugese empty toll road at €30. Saves wear and tear on us and the car.
It's been a bit chilly here the first couple of weeks here but warming up now you have arrived. Most days reach 17c. and even 20c.

We have ventured as far as Lagos last week but don't seem to go too far this time as we are central Armacao de Pera by the old fort.
Let us know when your out and about and we will hear about your move in detail.

Ray.


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

well

it looks as if i have a new name and picture


barry


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

somethings not right on here

i have just logged out and back in to see if it makes a difference

barry :smile2: :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

User Name said:


> well
> 
> it looks as if i have a new name and picture
> 
> barry


reported


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

It was those sort of crossings that made us give up years ago and only go by land now. The one that will never be forgotten was when we had to twice slow down in awful conditions in the Bay to avoid running into the worst areas of storms. We arrived at Portsmouth sixteen hours late. Like Don, the only way I could stop feeling sick was to lie flat out and stay there. The final straw was when we were all offered a free meal on P&O as compensation - great, but no one could face it!
Never again!

Ron


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

ob1 said:


> The final straw was when we were all offered a free meal on P&O as compensation - great, but no one could face it!
> Never again!
> 
> Ron


And they would know that!

Many years ago, crossing from Larne to Stranraer on the old smelly diesel boat, when the sea was very rough n the bar packed (only place for a seat) someone came on the tannoy to announce today's special was.... Spaghetti Bolognese!

The communal heaving in response was quite funny - in retrospect only 

I've always been a lousy sailor.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

These motorhomes are parked on the rough ground between the fishing port and the marina in Lagos. I've not seen that many parked there. They are mainly French, Italians and a couple of Brits. The GNR (police) usually come at night and move them on.

There's about 75 motorhomes parked on the official camper park.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I am reporting it every time I see a name which isn't the right one Geoff.


Good idea Kev - I'll do the same.

If we all do it, things may get sorted quicker...

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Couple of pics of the parking a Boca do Rio. It was very popular years ago as you could camp right on the beach.


----------

